# Billing anesthesia for two different days...



## audrab (Dec 21, 2010)

My question is if a procedure starts on one day and isn't finished until the next day, how do you bill your from and to times?

  Example - Surgery starts at 23:30pm on June 1st and ends at 1:00am on June 2nd

How would this be billed out?

Thanks for your help.

Audra B.


----------



## cindyt (Dec 27, 2010)

You would bill the date of service that the procedure started on with the appropriate times.  In your case 6-1-10 would be date of service.  Start time would be 2330 and end time 0100.


----------



## audrab (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you for your help.

Audra B.


----------

